# simultaneous joinery



## jared dwarshuis (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello my name is Jared Dwarshuis. About twenty years ago my friend Larry and I developed a set of simultaneous joints for woodworking. I have written a paper describing this joinery and there is a you tube presentation under the title:

A fundamentally new type of woodworking joint

The paper describing the joinery can be found either by searching for (Jared Dwarshuis) where you can see some furniture using this joint and find the paper or by searching for (simultaneous joinery)

Thanks from Jared Dwarshuis


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

So what are you trying to sell here?


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Maybe you could tell us about this joinery. That would at least get our attention better than telling us that you and your buddy made something and that we should search for it.


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

Very interesting concept. It looks like you put a lot of time and research into your work. It seems like it would take a lot of time to cut each joint.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Miller Woodworks said:


> Maybe you could tell us about this joinery. That would at least get our attention better than telling us that you and your buddy made something and that we should search for it.


And not even a link to the utube video.

Jeez really?


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I googled his name and most of the results linked to this exact same post on several other forums. Found the video. Could not watch the whole thing. It was run several times real speed and did not give much detail on the joint.


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

Here is the link to the article I found. 

http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mssd/jed/simultaneous_joinery_dwarshuis_and_morris.pdf


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Bradpotts123 said:


> Here is the link to the article I found.
> 
> http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mssd/jed/simultaneous_joinery_dwarshuis_and_morris.pdf



Very impressive. Not very practical, but impressive all the same. Way over my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

welcome to the forum, and thanks for the joinery info. very intriguing.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

kind of like those little wooden brain teaser puzzle things... 

not sure why he posted such a vague reference on where to read about it...


----------

